# Is this how we are viewed?



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes, very true. Funny too.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

"You don't have to do something admirable to be admired". That had me on the ground 😂


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

not into 
vir·tue sig·nal·ing
Learn to pronounce

_noun_


the action or practice of publicly expressing opinions or sentiments intended to demonstrate one's good character or the moral correctness of one's position on a particular issue.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

It’s good but could’ve been just as funny without including standard misconceptions like the long tailpipe.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm comforted by the fact that this video only applies to those pretentious Te*z*la owners, and not us humble Te*s*la owners.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

jsmay311 said:


> I'm comforted by the fact that this video only applies to those pretentious Te*z*la owners, and not us humble Te*s*la owners.


I rezemble that remark!

Always thought we were supposed to pronounce it the way Nikola (and Elon) did. Guess it’s right up there with Porsh and Porshah or Hundeye and Hunday.


----------



## Mike.H. (7 mo ago)

Pretending to save the environment while looking rich..... Maybe the girls will start noticing me.... nah.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

You say poh-TAY-toe, I say vodka.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> You say poh-TAY-toe, I say vodka.


Dammit! Why can't we have our "I agree" button back?


----------

